# French (Normandy) campsites in March?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thinking about straddling Easter to do the Normandy beaches, Bayeaux tapestry, etc., I find a distinct lack of campsites open. According to the Alan Rogers France 2005 guide, all those in that region don't open until at least April.

Is it that many municipal sites aren't listed in that guide, but are indeed open for Easter? Or is it as bad as it seems?

Dave


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi dave

from CC site book:-Manoir de l'Abbaye a la ferme (Godfoy ), 15 Rue de Creully, 14740 Martragny tel 02 31 80 25 95. [email protected]

open all year, small, wc, chem. disp., shwrs, el pts ( 5A ) inc (rev. pol), lndtte, Eng spoken, adv bkg, CCI.

CC member comments "Conv for tapestry, D-Day museums, peaceful, well kept site, helpful & friendly owners, excel welcome"

have directions if u want 'em


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Just had a look in Michelin Camping France and could only find one campsite open in March in rthe Calvados region at Deauville. Altenatively looking at Autoroute there is an Aire in Bayeaux and another down the road at Port en Bessin


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, chaps. Smifee, what CC site book is that? Yes, I'd like directions, please.

Dave
Edit - ah, here:
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/godfroy/files/accueil.htm


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Dave. When are you thinking of going, We are looking for somewhere to go later this month and I am researching my brothers service history before he was killed near Kleve in Feb 1945, I think he landed on Sword beach on D-day. Might see you there.
Cheers sid


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*D Day beaches at Easter*

You may find more sites open than it says in the book. As Easter is so early this year many sites will open then. I would say play it by ear and if you can't find a site open there are several Aires in the area.

We did the self same thing last year. Went over Portsmouth- Caen the Monday before Easter. Stayed the first night at a site in Benouville, 1/4 mile from Pegasus Bridge, as it is only five miles from the ferry. Cost £30 for MH, 2 adults and two kids. Daylight robbery.  The facilities were all shut as it was early in the season and the toilet block was unheated and freezing.

Stayed the next night at the Aire only a couple of hundred yards away. It is run by the local motorhome dealer, is situated in their carpark and is free. Then moved on to Bayeux. We stayed on a carpark ten mins walk from the town centre for two days, totally free and the sanistation was free too. There is also a popular Aire in Arromanches which was full but you could still use the sanistation.

We found Normandy extremely MH friendly.  You can stop for the night virtually wherever you like. There are motorhomes staying the night in almost every car park you find. For example, we were visiting Utah Beach one afternoon and were the only MH there. Then another arrived, parked next to us and asked if we were staying the night. We weren't planning to, but by the time we were going to move on there were half a dozen vans there for the night, so we decided to stay too. Wonderful spot, good museum, recommended.

All in all a brilliant trip. Don't be put off by stories of attacks when wildcamping in France. You've got more chance of being struck by lightning.(See the long running discussion)

Hemlock


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Hemlock, good info. Sid - out early 24th back late 30th.

Dave


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi dave

caravan club 'caravan europe 1 2005' i bought it whilst standing waiting at their stand at the nec.

directions:-take N13 Bayeux - Caen dual carriageway for 7km, fork R sp Martagny. Over dual c'way L at T junc then 1st R sp D82 Martragny & Creully. Site on R 500m. 

i like this guide because the entries are from member's reports. if they don't get a report for i think it's 4 years the site is dropped. it comes out every year and i usually give my old one away to someone going south as i come home.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

mont st michel open all year..? I think


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Mandy and Dave are almost right just had a look in Michelin and Mont St Michel are open from 15th Feb to Oct


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ordered the CC Europe 1 book and received it 36hrs later. At first I thought the referencing to the maps was a bit inadequate. Having done a few dummy runs, however, while it is not as comprehensive as the UK sites location map & reference numbers, it is quite good enough.

Dave


----------

